# Describe your dream gym



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2006)

Describe your dream gym. 

Don't hold back...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

A long wall of high quality adjustable power racks with Olympic lifting platforms and adjustable incline to decline benches for each one.  All racks also have a chinup bar built in.

Another wall with glute ham raise/reverse hyper extensions machines.

A wide variety of bands, chains, and weight releasers for accomodating resistance.

Sturdy, adjustable boxes for stepups, box squats, and whatever else you want to use them for.

Kettlebells up to 100 pounds or more and medicine balls, both the kind that bounce and the kind that can be slammed, going up to as much as 50 pounds.

Weighted vests up to 100 pounds or more.

Dumbbells in 2.5 and 5 pound increments all the way to 150s.

Blast straps, stability balls, wobble boards, and airex pads.  Yeah, I know people think they're lame, but they have their uses dammit.

The ab wheel.  Those things are badass; I don't care what you say.

Cable machines for pulldowns, rowing, and a double cable stack for whatever.

A weight sled.

Jumpropes, punching bags, and gloves.

Foam rollers, mats, and nylon straps for certain stretches.

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, I must also add that they play music that gets you fucking angry, and every rack comes equipped with a powerlifter on the level of Ed Coan or Chuck Vogelpohl (Spelling?) covered in chalk dust yelling at you to get that last rep or hit that new 1RM.  Heh.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

As i walk in my eyes glance at the immense proportion of the gym,it's the size of a football field with dumbells ranging from a meager 10kg to a whopping 100kg in 2.5 increments.

I stroll from the dumbell rack stretched along the vast expanse of wall and eagerly follow the jagged edges of the floor until my eyes glance upon standard barbells,ez curl bars and a volcano like stand buckling under the weight of plates.

Stood next to the stand is a Squat rack,dominantly standing out as the centre for everyones workouts i step back and admire the 'corner' of the gym where ronnie is pumping.Next in line is the leg press with it's overwhelming plate ready to be pushed as high as it can,weights loaded on it still seems an incredible feat that those quads can push that much resistance.

I then advance to the Leg extension and Leg curl with every rep burning even more.As i peer up wiping the beads of sweat from my red face i come across the bobbing heads of people running on the 50 or so cardio machines ready and waiting.I quickly turn round and gaze across (right im bored now so i'll just list )

Pull up bars (Weighted)
Dips (Weighted)
Shoulder Press
Range of different Benches
Cable machines (variety)Tricep Push down,cable curl,seated row
Calf raise machine
Hyperextension bench
Pek Dek
Incline Bench for sit ups,weighted sit ups,mats


Thats all i can think of apart from good music


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, I must also add that they play music that gets you fucking angry, and every rack comes equipped with a powerlifter on the level of Ed Coan or Chuck Vogelpohl (Spelling?) covered in chalk dust yelling at you to get that last rep or hit that new 1RM.  Heh.




I'm stealing all your ideas and starting my own gym...you wanna be the fitness director??  



Seriously though....If I stay in alabama...I will start my own gym...and it's badassedness will be completely unparalleled...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I'm stealing all your ideas and starting my own gym...you wanna be the fitness director??
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though....If I stay in alabama...I will start my own gym...and it's badassedness will be completely unparalleled...



Can I just yell at people and call them all sissies and panzies?  Haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Can I just yell at people and call them all sissies and panzies?  Haha.



Thatd be worth the gym membership alone, to see that!

"COME ON YOU PANZY!! YOUR FORM IS PATHETIC!!! YOURE A DISGRACE!!!"

*Pans over to a nervous old woman on a treadmill*


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

> *Pans over to a nervous old woman on a treadmill*



Struggling to control her pace maker


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmmm.

It would be a nice 72 degrees and dry. I would be the only one allowed. There would be 10 power racks regardless. A large assortment of plates, and DB's that went up to 200 lbs in small incriments. The floor would be covered with a very hard padded surface. Eh, I don't feel like typing it all out.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 15, 2006)

A nice golds gym adjustable bench included with the precher curl section, a dip and chinup station, and 2 bowflex select-tech dumbells.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

The Total Gym Baby!  Chuck Norris Hiyah!


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

Pizza hut


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

As long as its got enough to get my workout done its beautiful to me. Plus a great added bonus would be an air conditioner! 

The #2 main thing would be looking over at the elipitical and seeing a nice set of clevage popping out of a younger ladies tight spandex shirt going up and down on the machine........oh my.


----------



## jasone (Jul 15, 2006)

Every piece of equipment you need on demand at any hour without waiting in line despite supersetting.  One other thing, loud agressive music.  Offensive enough to keep children and social butterflies at bay.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 15, 2006)

In addition to what CP said, also big huge tires to roll around outside, sledgehammers to play with, rock climbing walls, gymnast rings, wrestling mats, a huge rope to climb up, and a big parking lot to push and pull my truck around


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 15, 2006)

Weights and babes with big badunkadunks.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmmm my dream gym  would be have a glass roof and it has to have a/c and a row of power racks, a 60ft wall that full of db's from 10lbs-200lbs, mirrors allover, a shelf stocked with all supps, a tanning bed room, a pool, 15 adujstable benches,  mats, speakers allover, rock music blaring, a boxing ring, and well ummm....15 treadmills w/ hott milfs on them in a sports bra and spandex shorts w/their camel toes popping out


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> In addition to what CP said, also big huge tires to roll around outside, sledgehammers to play with, rock climbing walls, gymnast rings, wrestling mats, a huge rope to climb up, and a big parking lot to push and pull my truck around



Oh yeah, good call.  Strongman equipment would be cool too.  Various weighted sandbags and kegs would be badass too!


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> A long wall of high quality adjustable power racks with Olympic lifting platforms and adjustable incline to decline benches for each one.  All racks also have a chinup bar built in.
> 
> Another wall with glute ham raise/reverse hyper extensions machines.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my gym.  Minus the ab wheel, kettlebells, and blastraps etc, and the dumbells only up to 100. It's like 100 degrees constant though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Sounds like my gym.  Minus the ab wheel, kettlebells, and blastraps etc, and the dumbells only up to 100. It's like 100 degrees constant though.



Honestly, mine isn't too far off.  I like working out at my gym, we have plenty of shit to use.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 15, 2006)

The question is, do you have the money to start up a gym with all those equipment? Would you attract customers and make a profit? Remember, the majority of people in this country are brainwashed by new ads and diets on tv and in magazines everyday. Their type of gym is the typical commercial gym that has tv's and machines. You would have to pick the perfect spot to own your gym such as Venice, California or anywhere else with hardcore knuckleheads like us.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> The question is, do you have the money to start up a gym with all those equipment? Would you attract customers and make a profit? Remember, the majority of people in this country are brainwashed by new ads and diets on tv and in magazines everyday. Their type of gym is the typical commercial gym that has tv's and machines. You would have to pick the perfect spot to own your gym such as Venice, California or anywhere else with hardcore knuckleheads like us.



Oh, these gyms would never make it.  It's just fun to imagine.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Honestly, mine isn't too far off.  I like working out at my gym, we have plenty of shit to use.



I use our schools weighroom which is centered around building power.  We have like 6 sleds ( with harnesses[sp?] not rope ), and all can have up too 300+ lbs on them. We have 12 extra small plyo boxes, 12 meds, and 12 highs ( 6 inches, 1.5 feet, 3 feet ).  Tons of box's for box squats.  Ranging from 14 inches to 21.  A pull up bar ( not that you can't use the squat racks for that ).  A dip bar machine.  A big matt for wrestling, jumping rope, break dancing, sparring, body weight exercises, stretching, and just laying on when it's to hot.  The music is always great; usually heavy, fast, and mean.  6 rubber matts with more rubber on the sides for the weight to sit on ( great when bouncing and helping to not scrape the shins on DL's ). Diamond bars for shrugs etc.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> The question is, do you have the money to start up a gym with all those equipment? Would you attract customers and make a profit? Remember, the majority of people in this country are brainwashed by new ads and diets on tv and in magazines everyday. Their type of gym is the typical commercial gym that has tv's and machines. You would have to pick the perfect spot to own your gym such as Venice, California or anywhere else with hardcore knuckleheads like us.



I guaro-fuckin-tee that those cybex machines and the like cost WAY more than simple adjustable apparatus'.  

Check it out....since all the gyms in alabama (where I live, duh) are relatively similar in equipment among other things....people just go to the gym closest to them....out of sheer convenience.  Now if I built a badass gym that caters to only the most hardcore lifters...and perhaps I have a reputation in the state (hopefully through local shows or maybe an article in the paper on resistance training etc) I think people would be more willing to drive the extra 5-10 minutes to get to a gym where they can get more quality work done and be guided in the right direction by experienced lifters that know their shit......as opposed to the college kid workin the beach muscles 6 inches from the closest mirror with the best lighting...

And after time...gyms get pretty fucking profitable (contracts)..the owner of the iron works in hueytown...(yeah, fuckin hueytown...tiny ass town that's way the fuck out there) drives a brand new mercedes...I'd say he's doin well.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2006)

I would walk in, get a massage from a gorgeous woman, fall asleep for a few hours, wake up feeling like I had done a full body workout and have 2 pounds of new muscle automatically.


----------

